# Ακόμα και για τη φάρσα στην Κανέλλη μπορούμε να γίνουμε από δυο χωριά



## drsiebenmal (Oct 25, 2012)

oliver_twisted said:


> Και η άσχημη είδηση είναι αυτή.


Όσο και αν αντιπαθώ _την πολιτικό_ Λιάνα Κανέλλη και το στιλάκι της, θέλω να σταθώ στο μήνυμά της, όπως το κατάλαβα (κι ας μην το είπε με αυτά τα λόγια): Όχι στους συμψηφισμούς, όχι στην *αστειοποίηση (δικός μου όρος!) της κάθε λογής φασιστικής συμπεριφοράς.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 25, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Όσο και αν αντιπαθώ _την πολιτικό_ Λιάνα Κανέλλη και το στιλάκι της, θέλω να σταθώ στο μήνυμά της, όπως το κατάλαβα (κι ας μην το είπε με αυτά τα λόγια): Όχι στους συμψηφισμούς, όχι στην *αστειοποίηση (δικός μου όρος!) της κάθε λογής φασιστικής συμπεριφοράς.



Εγώ πάλι συμπαθώ την Κανέλλη σαν άτομο και προσωπικότητα, παρότι διαφωνώ πολιτικά μαζί της. Ωστόσο θεωρώ ότι αν και το αστείο ήταν ατυχές, η αντίδρασή της ήταν κομματάκι υπερβολική. Ψυχραιμία. Επίσης η σάτιρα, όσο ατυχής ή βλακώδης είναι, δεν παύει να είναι σάτιρα και δεν μπορούμε να την βάζουμε σε καλούπια καταπώς μάς συμφέρει. Δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε κι αυτό πάνω στο κεφάλι μας τώρα.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 25, 2012)

Θα ομολογήσω ότι η αντίδραση της Κανέλλη μου δημιούργησε πολλά και αντικρουόμενα συναισθήματα.
Αρχικά σοκαρίστηκα. Μετά τη βρήκα υπερβολική (σε βαθμό υστερικής αντίδρασης) και ταυτόχρονα βαθιά ανθρώπινη. Ύστερα με έζωσε η καχυποψία περί της αυθεντικότητάς της. Κατόπιν, ο μικρός δαίμονας μέσα μου, θυμήθηκε πόσες φορές κανιβάλισε η ίδια ανθρώπους αδιακρίτως, αλλά τον έπνιξα γιατί μισώ τους συμψηφισμούς. Την ίδια στιγμή, όμως, είμαι πιστός οπαδός της θεωρίας όπως στρώνεις κοιμάσαι. Τέλος αναρωτήθηκα πόσο άσκημα αισθάνονται άνθρωποι που πέφτουν στο στόμα των Εθνικών μας Σατιριστών και πώς αλλάζουν οι καιροί.
Τέλος να δηλώσω ότι το συγκεκριμένο "σατιρικό" εκπομπάκι δεν το έχω δει ποτέ γιατί από το τρέιλερ του και μόνο κατάλαβα πόσο βάναυσα θα κακοποιούσε την αισθητική μου αλλά και την πολιτική μου ηθική.
Έχει κι άλλα, αλλά πρέπει να βάλω το κεφάλι μέσα, τέρμα το διάλειμμα...

Edit: με το _όπως στρώνεις κοιμάσαι_ προφανώς δεν εννοώ τα χαστούκια του σιχαμερού χρυσαυγίτη. Μην τρελαθούμε!


----------



## nickel (Oct 25, 2012)

Μια κόλαση έχει γίνει η σκέψη μας... :)


----------



## sarant (Oct 25, 2012)

Δυο σκέψεις: Σάτιρα με το θύμα της βίας είναι αποκρουστική. Εξίσου αποκρουστική είναι η σάτιρα στον ανύποπτο, με παραβίαση της ιδιωτικότητάς του. (Αυτό το δεύτερο διότι έγιναν αλλού άτοπες συγκρίσεις με σατιρικές εκπομπές που παίρνουν βιντεάκια πολιτικών κτλ. και τα σατιρίζουν, ίσως παραποιημένα).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 25, 2012)

sarant said:


> Σάτιρα με το θύμα της βίας είναι αποκρουστική. Εξίσου αποκρουστική είναι η σάτιρα στον ανύποπτο, με παραβίαση της ιδιωτικότητάς του.


:upz:


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 25, 2012)

Δηλαδή βρίσκετε αποκρουστικές όλες τις εκπομπές του Φερεντίνου, όπως το Μπαμ (ή όπως λεγόταν), την κάντιτ κάμερα, κτλ;


----------



## sarant (Oct 25, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Δηλαδή βρίσκετε αποκρουστικές όλες τις εκπομπές του Φερεντίνου, όπως το Μπαμ (ή όπως λεγόταν), την κάντιτ κάμερα, κτλ;



Δεν ξέρω τι είναι το Φερεντίνο, αλλά το κάντιντ κάμερα, που πρωτοπαίχτηκε στην Ελλάδα πριν γεννηθείς, το έβρισκα αποκρουστικό από τότε, που ήμουν πιτσιρικάς. Και αυτό παρόλο που δεν αντιπαθούσα (ακόμα) τον παρουσιαστή του, τον Μαστοράκη.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Oct 25, 2012)

Επειδή μ' έχει φάει το social n*o*tworking και χαζεύω στα μύδια, βλέπω ότι προσβλήθηκε η αισθητική ορισμένων από το δημόσιο κλάμα της Κανέλη. Τέλοσπάντων. Αφήνω να πέσει κάτω η χοντροκοπιά, η αγένεια και η χαζομάρα αυτής της πράξης. Θέλω, Χέλλε, να φανταστείς κάτι:

Έστω ότι η Κανέλη ήταν πιο ψύχραιμη, ότι δεν έκανε σαματά μετά και ότι προσπερνούσε ανάλαφρα και με χάρη το γεγονός βάσει της άποψης _"Ε, άντρες είναι"_ (που είπε και η κατά τ' άλλα συμπαθεστάτη κ. Τσαπανίδου), σάτιρα είναι, δε βαριέσαι...Τι θα βλέπαμε στην οθόνη;

Ένα πολιτικό πρόσωπο που σε δημόσια προβολή έχει δεχθεί σωματική βία από νεοναζί βουλευτή, και που αργότερα υπέστη ξανά και ξανά την αδηφάγα βία των ΜΜΕ, των μέσων κοινωνικής δικτύωσης και του κάθε ένα που σχολίαζε σε αυτά ότι _"καλά να πάθει"_, αυτό το, σχεδόν συμβολικό σε αυτό το επίπεδο, πρόσωπο, λοιπόν, να _"την πατάει"_ από μια καρικατούρα νεοναζί. Η εικόνα παντοδύναμη: το "κορόιδο το θύμα" αναπηδάει έντρομο, η κάμερα εστιάζει στα τρομαγμένα μάτια, στην ελληνική σημαία του "χρυσαυγίτη", γελάμε όλοι, πέφτουν και δυο τρεις ατάκες αλά Τσακ Νόρις, end of story...

Και έτσι, πολύ απλά, μια σοβαρή, πολύ σοβαρή ιστορία, γίνεται ανέκδοτο, το θύμα της βίας γίνεται κορόιδο, και ο θύτης γίνεται καρικατούρα. Χμμμ...Δε θα πάρω, ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 25, 2012)

oliver_twisted said:


> Επειδή μ' έχει φάει το social n*o*tworking και χαζεύω στα μύδια, βλέπω ότι προσβλήθηκε η αισθητική ορισμένων από το δημόσιο κλάμα της Κανέλη. Τέλοσπάντων. Αφήνω να πέσει κάτω η χοντροκοπιά, η αγένεια και η χαζομάρα αυτής της πράξης. Θέλω, Χέλλε, να φανταστείς κάτι:
> 
> Έστω ότι η Κανέλη ήταν πιο ψύχραιμη, ότι δεν έκανε σαματά μετά και ότι προσπερνούσε ανάλαφρα και με χάρη το γεγονός βάσει της άποψης _"Ε, άντρες είναι"_ (που είπε και η κατά τ' άλλα συμπαθεστάτη κ. Τσαπανίδου), σάτιρα είναι, δε βαριέσαι...Τι θα βλέπαμε στην οθόνη;
> 
> ...



Κοίτα· κι εμένα με ενοχλούν διάφορα σατιρικά κατασκευάσματα που μόνο σατιρικά δεν είναι ή είναι κεκαλυμμένη προπαγάνδα, αλλά το θέμα προσωπικού γούστου στην σάτιρα είναι διαφορετική υπόθεση. Δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε επιτροπές να ορίζουν τι είναι σάτιρα και τι όχι, τι είναι αθώο και τι υστερόβουλο, σαχλό ή άστοχο. Αρκετό ΕΣΡ έχουμε στην ζωή μας.

Έπειτα, για να γίνει καρικατούρα ο θύτης, πρέπει να γίνουν άλλα πράγματα. Δεν αλλάζει στα μάτια σου η άποψη για το γεγονός, έτσι απλά, επειδή κάποιος έκανε φάρσα στην Κανέλλη.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Oct 25, 2012)

Μου φαίνεται δεν καταλαβαινόμαστε...κρίμα. Δεν θεωρώ ότι είναι σάτιρα η διακωμώδηση φασιστικών επιθέσεων και ρατσιστικής βίας. Αλλιώς, ας κάνουμε νέα κάντιτ κάμερα με κόνσεπτ κομπάρσους ντυμένους χρυσαυγίτες να την πέφτουν απ' τη γωνία σε μετανάστες φωνάζοντας "Μπου!" Τρελλό γέλιο...


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 25, 2012)

Γιατί πρέπει να "κάνουμε" κάτι; Ξαναλέω, το αν εσύ κι εγώ δεν γελάμε με κάτι, δεν μπορεί να ορίζει τι είναι σάτιρα. Κι εγώ δεν θεωρώ ότι είναι σάτιρα αυτό που κάνει ο Λαζόπουλος ή αυτό που κάνει ο Κανάκης, αλλά δεν μπορεί αυτό να ορίζει την σάτιρα. Επίσης μην μπερδεύουμε πράγματα, η επίθεση στην Κανέλλη δεν ήταν έκφανση ρατσιστικής βίας. Ο Κασιδιάρης δεν της επιτέθηκε επειδή είναι άλλη φυλή, χρώμα ή μιλάει άλλη γλώσσα, τής επιτέθηκε γιατί είναι μέλος του ΚΚΕ.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Oct 25, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Επίσης μην μπερδεύουμε πράγματα, η επίθεση στην Κανέλλη δεν ήταν έκφανση ρατσιστικής βίας. Ο Κασιδιάρης δεν της επιτέθηκε επειδή είναι άλλη φυλή, χρώμα ή μιλάει άλλη γλώσσα, τής επιτέθηκε γιατί είναι μέλος του ΚΚΕ.



Και άρα φασιστική επίθεση, όπως ανέφερα και στο προηγούμενο ποστ μου. Τέλοσπάντων, Χέλλε, απόψεις είναι αυτές, ο καθένας έχει τη δικιά του. Καλό απόγευμα!


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 25, 2012)

Φασιστική επίθεση, δεν διαφωνώ καθόλου. Φυσικά και ο καθένας έχει τις απόψεις του.


----------



## crystal (Oct 25, 2012)

oliver_twisted said:


> Επειδή μ' έχει φάει το social n*o*tworking και χαζεύω στα μύδια, βλέπω ότι προσβλήθηκε η αισθητική ορισμένων από το δημόσιο κλάμα της Κανέλη. Τέλοσπάντων. Αφήνω να πέσει κάτω η χοντροκοπιά, η αγένεια και η χαζομάρα αυτής της πράξης. Θέλω, Χέλλε, να φανταστείς κάτι:
> 
> Έστω ότι η Κανέλη ήταν πιο ψύχραιμη, ότι δεν έκανε σαματά μετά και ότι προσπερνούσε ανάλαφρα και με χάρη το γεγονός βάσει της άποψης _"Ε, άντρες είναι"_ (που είπε και η κατά τ' άλλα συμπαθεστάτη κ. Τσαπανίδου), σάτιρα είναι, δε βαριέσαι...Τι θα βλέπαμε στην οθόνη;
> 
> ...



Όλι, αυτό ήταν το πιο εύστοχο σχόλιο που διάβασα σε ολόκληρο το νέτι επί του θέματος.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 25, 2012)

crystal said:


> Όλι, αυτό ήταν το πιο εύστοχο σχόλιο που διάβασα σε ολόκληρο το νέτι επί του θέματος.


Παρομοίως! 



Hellegennes said:


> Ο Κασιδιάρης δεν της επιτέθηκε επειδή είναι άλλη φυλή, χρώμα ή μιλάει άλλη γλώσσα, τής επιτέθηκε γιατί είναι μέλος του ΚΚΕ.


Και γυναίκα, επίσης.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 25, 2012)

Μπα, δεν νομίζω ότι θα είχε πρόβλημα να επιτεθεί και σε άντρα. Το ότι επιτέθηκε σε γυναίκα το κάνει πιο αισχρό, αλλά δεν πιστεύω ότι δεν θα το έκανε αν δεν ήταν γυναίκα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 25, 2012)

Ξεχάσαμε γρήγορα, μου φαίνεται, ότι επιτέθηκε σε δυο γυναίκες. Αλλά τη μια, απλώς τη δρόσισε... :angry:


----------



## Elsa (Oct 25, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Μπα, δεν νομίζω ότι θα είχε πρόβλημα να επιτεθεί και σε άντρα. Το ότι επιτέθηκε σε γυναίκα το κάνει πιο αισχρό, αλλά δεν πιστεύω ότι δεν θα το έκανε αν δεν ήταν γυναίκα.


Εννοούσα, γυναίκα που δεν ξέρει τη «θέση της» και έπρεπε να πάρει ένα μάθημα...


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 25, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ξεχάσαμε γρήγορα, μου φαίνεται, ότι επιτέθηκε σε δυο γυναίκες. Αλλά τη μια, απλώς τη δρόσισε... :angry:



Καλά, νερά έχουν πέσει κι άλλες φορές σε τηλεοπτικά πάνελ, όπως και σφαλιάρες έχουν πέσει στην βουλή (βλέπε Κεδίκογλου).


----------



## Palavra (Oct 25, 2012)

Ε, μην είσαι τώρα πνεύμα αντιλογίας. Αφού ξέρεις κι εσύ πολύ καλά ότι η ΧΑ θεωρεί τις γυναίκες πολίτες δεύτερης κατηγορίας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 25, 2012)

Ούτε σ' αυτό διαφωνώ. Απλά λέω ότι άλλο το κατάβρεγμα κι άλλο το ξύλο. Δεν μπαίνουν στο ίδιο τσουβάλι, πώς να το κάνουμε. Και για να μην ξαναλέω τα ίδια, την άποψή μου για το συμβάν* την έχω ξαναπεί -αλλού: "_Αν πολιτικός αντιδράει βίαια σε κάθε ένταση, τότε είναι για τα σκουπίδια. Είναι απαράδεκτοι οι χαρακτηρισμοί και η προσωπική επίθεση και ο πολιτικός που το κάνει αυτό θα κριθεί γι' αυτό. Αλλά ο Κασιδιάρης κρίνεται για το ότι χειροδίκησε και πέταξε νερό. Επίσης ξεκίνησε πρώτος την λεκτική επίθεση. Σε καμμιά περίπτωση μια επίθεση δεν δικαιολογεί μια αντεπίθεση, οπότε αδικαιολόγητες οι δυο κυρίες, αλλά για τα σίδερα ο κύριος_". Το μόνο που θέλω να διορθώσω στην τότε δήλωσή μου, είναι το τελευταίο "κύριος" και να το αντικαταστήσω με το "ναζουλίσκος". Δεν νομίζω ότι αφήνονται περιθώρια παρεξήγησης για το πού είναι η θέση του Κασιδιάρη και τι πιστεύω για το ποιόν του.


* την λεκτική πρόκληση των Δούρου και Κανέλλης και την αντίδραση του Κασιδιάρη.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 25, 2012)

Εμένα αυτό που με είχε σοκάρει τότε ήταν πόσοι άνθρωποι έλεγαν την άλλη μέρα «καλά της έκανε» - σε καμιά δυο περιπτώσεις, είχα πέσει από τα σύννεφα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 26, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Εμένα αυτό που με είχε σοκάρει τότε ήταν πόσοι άνθρωποι έλεγαν την άλλη μέρα «καλά της έκανε» - σε καμιά δυο περιπτώσεις, είχα πέσει από τα σύννεφα.



Εγώ πραγματικά έπαθα πλάκα και ταυτόχρονα απογοητεύτηκα με το γεγονός ότι το περιστατικό φαίνεται να αύξησε την δημοτικότητα της ΧΑ. Εγώ περίμενα ότι θα τους εξαφάνιζε απ' τον χάρτη.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 26, 2012)

Ο υπεύθυνος της φάρσας απολύθηκε από τον Σκάι.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 26, 2012)

Η Συντέλεια πάντως υποστηρίζει ότι δεν απολύθηκε ο Φάνης: https://twitter.com/Synteleia/status/261537922493341697.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 26, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω, κι εγώ είδα ό,τι είδαν οι υπόλοιποι που γράφουν στο Τουίτερ. Στο τέλος της εκπομπής έκανε ένα δακρύβρεκτο αφιέρωμα στον Φάνη (που έφυγε, όπως καταλάβαμε όλοι).


----------



## Zazula (Oct 26, 2012)

Άλεξ, η Συντέλεια το ίδιο λέει (ότι δλδ δεν απολύθηκε ο Φάνης) και στο ΦΒ: http://www.facebook.com/synteleiagr/posts/360389774052038.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 26, 2012)

Διάβασα κι αυτό: Λιάνα Κανέλλη VS Συντέλεια


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 26, 2012)

Πάντως η Κανέλλη, στον λόγο της, ζήτησε να μην απολυθεί κανείς. Αν και θα ήταν πιο εύκολο να επιτευχθεί αυτό αν δεν το έκανε θέμα.


----------



## Costas (Oct 26, 2012)

Είχα δει παλιά στο YouTube (δεν το βρήκα τώρα) ένα επεισόδιο του ιταλικού αντίστοιχου προγράμματος Scherzi a parte, με θύμα μια γνωστή σουπερμοντέλα –τη Valeria Mazza, νομίζω, αλλά αφού δεν το βρήκα δεν μπορώ να είμαι σίγουρος–, που την παραλαμβάνει και καλά ένα αμάξι άρτι αφιχθείσα στο αεροδρόμιο για μια χαϊκλασάτη φωτογράφιση, και αντ' αυτού έπεφτε στα χέρια της αστυνομίας, που της φερόταν όπως φέρεται εδώ η δική μας αστυνομία στους εχθρούς της, δηλ. στους αντιδρώντες πολίτες (εκτός κι αν είναι φασίστες). Η μοντέλα είχε αντιδράσει πάρα πολύ παλικαρίσια και τσαμπουκαλίδικα. Στη συνέχεια η ίδια ήταν καλεσμένη στην εκπομπή όπου προβλήθηκε και το επεισόδιο. Είχα ανατριχιάσει και τότε. Αλλά τι να πεις; Η Candid Camera ξεκίνησε ραδιοφωνική τη δεκαετία του '40, κι έχουν συμμετάσχει σ' αυτού του είδους τις εκπομπές εκατομμύρια άνθρωποι ως κοινό και χιλιάδες διασημότητες του θεάματος. Οπότε εμένα αυτό που μου φέρνουν στο μυαλό αυτές οι "ψυχαγωγικές εκπομπές" (από το 'αγωγή της ψυχής'....) είναι το The Crowd, του King Vidor (1928). Για να μην πάμε στις δημόσιες εκτελέσεις με βασανισμό που 'ψυχαγωγούσαν' τα πλήθη τους παλιότερους αιώνες. Τελικά η μόνη λύση είναι μια απόδραση σε άλλο πλανήτη...


----------



## anef (Oct 26, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Λιάνα Κανέλλη VS Συντέλεια



Κλασική φανφαρόνικη, ψευτοδιανοουμενίστικη, κουτοπόνηρη και κυνική χλαπάτσα υπό τον μανδύα των «ίσων αποστάσεων». Ο κ. Άρης Αλεξανδρής διατείνεται ότι βρίσκεται κάπου στη «μέση των αντιδράσεων», είναι όμως πασιφανές ότι στο δικό του λεξιλόγιο «μέση» ονομάζεται η μία πλευρά. 

Αφού πρώτα μας παραθέτει τις εμβριθείς απόψεις του περί χιούμορ -το οποίο μαθαίνουμε πως αρχικά, σε μια «πρωτογενή φάση», κρύβεται κάπου μέσα μας ως «ατομικό προϊόν διανοίας», ενώ αργότερα (όταν βαριέται, υποθέτω, μέσα στα άδολα αλλά, φευ, ασφυκτικά όρια της ατομικότητας) ξεπηδάει αυθόρμητα για να συναντήσει «το νοητικό» (sic) και «τον ψυχισμό συγκεκριμένων πια προσώπων»- έρχεται και στο συγκεκριμένο περιστατικό με την Κανέλλη και τη Συντέλεια. 

Πώς, λοιπόν, μεταφράζεται το «κάπου στη μέση των αντιδράσεων» για τον κ. Αλεξανδρή; Απ' τη μια μεριά, είναι το «αστείο των παιδιών», το οποίο απλώς είναι «ατυχές». Δηλαδή, όπως είπε και η oliver παραπάνω, θα μπορούσαμε να χαρακτηρίσουμε αστείο και το να εμφανιστεί κανείς ως χρυσαυγίτης μπροστά σε έναν μετανάστη που έχει φάει ξύλο, ή, όπως διάβασα αλλού, με λίγο βιτριόλι μπροστά στην Κούνεβα, με διαθέσεις βιασμού μπροστά σε κάποια βιασμένη κλπ. Αστεία είναι όλα αυτά, απλώς «ατυχή». 

Γιατί όμως είναι ατυχή; Ο πρώτος λόγος είναι ότι η βία, και δη η φασιστική, δεν είναι «συνετό» να διακωμωδείται, γιατί το κοινό είναι απαίδευτο, «αφομοιώνει άκριτα ό,τι το εκτονώνει», άγεται και φέρεται από το mainstream, και δεν μπορεί να ξεχωρίσει τον σουρεαλισμό (τη βία του Κασιδιάρη και της Συντέλειας με emoticon γελάκι) από την κυριολεξία (τη βία του Κασιδιάρη και της Συντέλειας χωρίς emoticon γελάκι). Υποθέτουμε, φυσικά, ότι ο κ. Αλεξανδρής προάγει με όποιον τρόπο μπορεί τη σκέψη, καλλιεργεί το κοινό μέσα από τη στήλη του, αγωνιά για τις κριτικές ικανότητες των αναγνωστών του κλπ. Ακριβώς. Σωστά υποθέσαμε. 

Ο άλλος λόγος συνάγεται από τον τίτλο και το καταληκτικό σχόλιο, αλλά και από την εισαγωγική έκθεση ιδεών: το αστείο ήταν ατυχές γιατί δεν ήταν σωστό το τάιμινγκ. Θα μπορούσαν οι Συντελεστές να κάνουν την πλακίτσα αργότερα, όταν η Κανέλλη θα ήταν πια γιαγιά, λιγότερο επιρρεπής στους θεατρινισμούς, ή, έστω, μια άλλη ώρα της μέρας, μετά από ένα γλέντι με φίλους της, για παράδειγμα, αφού θα είχε πιει αρκετά και θα είχε την κατάλληλη «πνευματική και ψυχική ικανότητα [...] να το εκτιμήσει». Εξάλλου, όπως μας διαβεβαιώνει ο εν λόγω εκπρόσωπος της Lifoδιανόησης, «Δεν είναι τα πάντα για όλους και δεν είναι όλες οι ώρες πρόσφορες, όταν έχουμε να κάνουμε με αμφοτεροβαρείς δοσοληψίες και αμφίδρομα ερεθίσματα». Αυτό είναι. Ήταν αμφοτεροβαρείς οι δοσοληψίες και αμφίδρομα τα ερεθίσματα. Σκόνη την έκανε τη Συντέλεια.

Και πάμε στην άλλη πλευρά (συνεχίζοντας να διασχίζουμε την ίδια). Η Λιάνα Κανέλλη κατέφυγε σε θεατρινισμούς, η αντίδρασή της ήταν «άκαιρη, υπερβολική και ετεροχρονισμένη», ουσιαστικά κάλπικη, «σαφέστατα ανεξάρτητη από το αισχρό περιστατικό φασιστικής βίας» το οποίο η κα. Κανέλλη παρέλειψε να καταγγείλει εγκαίρως όσο έντονα και όσο κατηγορηματικά ήθελε ο κ. Αλεξανδρής (γιατί τύποι σαν τον Αλεξανδρή δεν έχουν κανένα πρόβλημα να προωθούν τις ακροδεξιές αντιλήψεις ή το ακροδεξιό υπόβαθρο, αλλά με την ακροδεξιά βία είναι αμείλικτοι, δε σηκώνουν μύγα στο σπαθί τους). Προφανώς, λοιπόν, το θύμα τα 'θελε, δεν είχε κανένα πρόβλημα με την ίδια την επίθεση (σε αντίθεση με τον Αλεξανδρή που από τότε είναι έξαλλος ο άνθρωπος), γιατί διαφορετικά θα είχε καταθέσει μήνυση, και βρήκε την ευκαιρία να κλαφτεί μπροστά στις κάμερες μπας και κερδίσει κάναν «απαίδευτο». Έμμεση επίθεση στο θύμα της βίας από τη μια πλευρά, άμεση επίθεση στο θύμα της βίας από την άλλη. Αυτό είναι το «κάπου στη μέση». Ευχαριστώ, δε θα πάρω.


----------



## SBE (Oct 26, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω γιατί γίνεται τόσο μεγάλο θέμα με τις πλακίτσες στην Κανέλλη. Εγώ αν ήμουνα Κανέλλη μάλλον θα αντιδρούσα διαφορετικά, κι εδώ που τα λέμε, αν η Κανέλλη παθαίνει σοκ κάθε φορά που βλέπει γάντια του μποξ ή ελληνική σημαία, τότε μάλλον θα πρέπει να κλειστεί στο σπίτι της, ειδικά τώρα με την εθνική εορτή. Είμαι σίγουρη ότι αυτοί που το σκέφτηκαν δεν σκέφτηκαν ότι θα ήταν τόσο πειστικός ο τύπος (δεδομένου ότι πρόκειται για στούντιο, άνθρωπος με γάντια του μποξ το πιο πιθανό είναι να πείθει ότι κάνει οντισιόν για το Μητσορόκυ Νο 13). 
Τώρα, πέρα από αυτό, πλάκες τέτοιου είδους έχουμε υποστεί λίγο-πολύ όλοι μας. Ορισμένες μπορεί να ήταν πολύ χοντροκομμένες. Μπορεί αυτοί που τις σκέφτηκαν να ήταν αναίσθητοι και χαζοί. Σπανιότερα, μπορεί να ήταν κακοήθεις. Δε νομίζω όμως ότι λύνεται το πρόβλημα με την απόλυση ΕΝΟΣ, γιατί σπάνια αυτές οι πλάκες είναι δημιουργήματα ενός. Αντιθέτως, το περιστατικό περισσότερο δείχνει συγκεκριμένη νοοτροπία, που δεν αλλάζει έτσι εύκολα. 
Από την άλλη δεν καταλαβαίνω Άνεφ, γιατί λες ότι το κοινό είναι απαίδευτο κι έτσι δε γίνεται να διακωμωδείται η βία. Ποιός αποφασίζει ποιός είναι απαίδευτος και ποιός παιδεμένος;


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 26, 2012)

Εγώ θα πω για άλλη μια φορά ότι διαφωνώ με την αστυνόμευση της σάτιρας και της τέχνης. Μπορεί ο καθένας να έχει την άποψή του για το τι είναι χιούμορ, χοντροκοπιά, ανωριμότητα, σαρκασμός, αισθητικά ωραίο, κτλ, αλλά δεν θέλω όρια και δεσμεύσεις. Τώρα, την αντίδραση της Κανέλλη θα την καταλάβαινα εξ ολοκλήρου αν δεν είχε αντιδράσει τόσο διαφορετικά στην ίδια την επίθεση, όπου έλεγε ότι δεν είναι ταραγμένη, αλλά αντιθέτως χαρούμενη, κτλ. Θα μου πεις, είναι μεγάλη γυναίκα, αλλά δεν κατανοώ πώς πήρε τόσο ψύχραιμα την ίδια την επίθεση και την τάραξε τόσο η φάρσα.

Εγώ ομολογώ ότι γέλασα με την διακωμώδηση του περιστατικού από βιντεάκια σαν αυτό, άσχετα με το ότι εξοργίστηκα με το ίδιο το περιστατικό, για το οποίο την γνώμη μου την έγραψα. Νομίζω κάθε υγιής, πολιτισμένος άνθρωπος μπορεί να διαχωρίσει την σάτιρα από το γεγονός, στο μυαλό του, ώστε το ένα να μην επηρεάζει το άλλο. Το ότι υπάρχει μακάβριο χιούμορ, φέρ' ειπείν, δεν σημαίνει ότι ο εμπνευστής του είναι αναίσθητος και χαίρεται όταν βρίσκεται σε κηδείες.


----------



## nickel (Oct 26, 2012)

«Εγώ αν ήμουνα Κανέλλη...» η μία. «Την αντίδραση της Κανέλλη θα την καταλάβαινα εξ ολοκλήρου» ο άλλος. Στην περίπτωση μιας φάρσας δεν είναι θέμα άποψης και γνώμης για τη σάτιρα. Ούτε προσωπικής μας αντίδρασης. Δεν είμαστε πολιτικοί, δεν είμαστε η Κανέλλη. Έχει δικαίωμα να αντιδρά όπως θέλει στις φάρσες. Ακόμα και από το φόβο της θα το θεωρούσα φυσικό να του ρίξει μια μπουνιά εκείνη τη στιγμή να του σπάσει τη μύτη. Δεν καταλαβαίνετε ότι η φάρσα είναι κάτι διαφορετικό; Πέρα από όσα αναφέρει η anef. Και πρέπει να ομολογήσω ότι δεν έχω ακόμα εξοικειωθεί με τις πιο χυδαίες πλευρές της σάτιρας. Θέλω να πω ότι καλή η ελευθερία του λόγου, καλή και η σάτιρα, αλλά όταν αυτά γίνονται χυδαιότητα, συκοφαντία, ισοπέδωση και άλλα τέτοια, προτιμώ να κρατάω τις αποστάσεις μου. Ας κυκλοφορούν ελεύθερα και μακριά από μένα.


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 26, 2012)

Επιγραμματικά, θα συμφωνήσω τόσο με την εξαίρετη τοποθέτηση της Όλι, όσο και με τις εύστοχες επισημάνσεις της Anef. 
Αυτό που ζορίζομαι να καταλάβω είναι οι "αμφοτεροβαρείς δοσοληψίες". Υπάρχουν, δηλαδή, και ετεροβαρείς δοσοληψίες; Μα, αφού είναι δοσοληψίες;


----------



## Zbeebz (Oct 26, 2012)

Όλοι έχουμε γελάσει με μπλακ χιούμορ για καρκινοπαθή κοριτσάκια ή για νεκρούς τροχαίων ("στου χαντάκ'!"). Όμως δεν πάμε να πούμε τέτοια ανέκδοτα στη γειτόνισσα που το παιδί της έχει λευχαιμία ή στον ξάδερφό μας που έχασε τον καλύτερό του φίλο σε πλαγιομετωπική, ιδιαίτερα μάλιστα όταν το γεγονός είναι πρόσφατο.
Μία γυναίκα (που έτυχε να τη λένε Κανέλλη, αλλά θα μπορούσε να λέγεται και Zbeebz) κακοποιήθηκε δημόσια από έναν τραμπούκο που την κακοποίηση τη θεωρεί πολιτική. Κάποιος άξεστος την έφερε αντιμέτωπη με τον εφιάλτη που έζησε κι έπειτα αυτό το βάφτισε αστείο, σάτιρα, ατόπημα.
Ε, απλά δεν στέκει!


----------



## Costas (Oct 26, 2012)

Το "τι θα έκανα εγώ στην ίδια θέση" είναι ο οδηγός μου συνήθως. Απ' όσο μπορώ να φανταστώ, λοιπόν, αν ήμουν Κανέλλη θα έκανα μήνυση στον Κασιδιάρη και επίσης μήνυση στους φαρσέρ. Και σ' αυτό δίνω ένα δίκιο στον πωςτονλένε της Lifo.

Με προβλημάτισε η μη μήνυση στον Κασιδιάρη. Δηλαδή, αν δεν πολεμήσεις εσύ η βουλευτίνα, το δημόσιο πρόσωπο, η φραγκάτη, τους φασίστες με όπλο το νόμο, τότε τι περιμένεις να συμβεί πιο χαμηλά στην κοινωνική κλίμακα; και πώς θα δείξεις στον κόσμο, στην κοινή γνώμη, ότι η θωράκιση απέναντι στον εκτραχηλισμό και τη βία είναι η τήρηση των νόμων; Τι μήνυμα περνάει η μη μήνυση; Ας μου εξηγήσει κάποιος/α, γιατί δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω. Ελπίζω όχι το μήνυμα ότι "θα τα πούμε πολιτικά στους δρόμους και/ή στις κάλπες", όχι δηλ. μήνυμα αυτοδικίας και εμφυλίου πολέμου. Αλλά τότε ποιο άλλο μήνυμα μένει, πέρα από το της ατιμωρησίας του φασίστα;


----------



## Zbeebz (Oct 26, 2012)

Costas said:


> Με προβλημάτισε η μη μήνυση στον Κασιδιάρη. Δηλαδή, αν δεν πολεμήσεις εσύ η βουλευτίνα, το δημόσιο πρόσωπο, η φραγκάτη, τους φασίστες με όπλο το νόμο, τότε τι περιμένεις να συμβεί πιο χαμηλά στην κοινωνική κλίμακα; και πώς θα δείξεις στον κόσμο, στην κοινή γνώμη, ότι η θωράκιση απέναντι στον εκτραχηλισμό και τη βία είναι η τήρηση των νόμων;


Σ' αυτό συμφωνώ απόλυτα, Costas.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 27, 2012)

nickel said:


> Στην περίπτωση μιας φάρσας δεν είναι θέμα άποψης και γνώμης για τη σάτιρα.... Ας κυκλοφορούν ελεύθερα και μακριά από μένα.



Δεν λέμε κάτι διαφορετικό.



Zbeebz said:


> Όλοι έχουμε γελάσει με μπλακ χιούμορ για καρκινοπαθή κοριτσάκια ή για νεκρούς τροχαίων ("στου χαντάκ'!"). Όμως δεν πάμε να πούμε τέτοια ανέκδοτα στη γειτόνισσα που το παιδί της έχει λευχαιμία ή στον ξάδερφό μας που έχασε τον καλύτερό του φίλο σε πλαγιομετωπική, ιδιαίτερα μάλιστα όταν το γεγονός είναι πρόσφατο.
> Μία γυναίκα (που έτυχε να τη λένε Κανέλλη, αλλά θα μπορούσε να λέγεται και Zbeebz) κακοποιήθηκε δημόσια από έναν τραμπούκο που την κακοποίηση τη θεωρεί πολιτική. Κάποιος άξεστος την έφερε αντιμέτωπη με τον εφιάλτη που έζησε κι έπειτα αυτό το βάφτισε αστείο, σάτιρα, ατόπημα.
> Ε, απλά δεν στέκει!



Όχι συμψηφισμοί. Δεν είναι το ίδιο ο θάνατος του παιδιού σου με τις σφαλιάρες στην Κανέλλη. Και σαφώς δεν της αρνείται κανείς το δικαίωμα στο να θεωρεί μια τέτοια φάρσα κακόγουστη, χοντροκομμένη, άστοχη και προσβλητική, αλλά η προσωπική της θέαση δεν μπορεί να είναι καθολικό κριτήριο.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 27, 2012)

Costas said:


> Το "τι θα έκανα εγώ στην ίδια θέση" είναι ο οδηγός μου συνήθως. Απ' όσο μπορώ να φανταστώ, λοιπόν, αν ήμουν Κανέλλη θα έκανα μήνυση στον Κασιδιάρη και επίσης μήνυση στους φαρσέρ. Και σ' αυτό δίνω ένα δίκιο στον πωςτονλένε της Lifo.
> 
> Με προβλημάτισε η μη μήνυση στον Κασιδιάρη. Δηλαδή, αν δεν πολεμήσεις εσύ η βουλευτίνα, το δημόσιο πρόσωπο, η φραγκάτη, τους φασίστες με όπλο το νόμο, τότε τι περιμένεις να συμβεί πιο χαμηλά στην κοινωνική κλίμακα; και πώς θα δείξεις στον κόσμο, στην κοινή γνώμη, ότι η θωράκιση απέναντι στον εκτραχηλισμό και τη βία είναι η τήρηση των νόμων; Τι μήνυμα περνάει η μη μήνυση; Ας μου εξηγήσει κάποιος/α, γιατί δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω. Ελπίζω όχι το μήνυμα ότι "θα τα πούμε πολιτικά στους δρόμους και/ή στις κάλπες", όχι δηλ. μήνυμα αυτοδικίας και εμφυλίου πολέμου. Αλλά τότε ποιο άλλο μήνυμα μένει, πέρα από το της ατιμωρησίας του φασίστα;


Το συνένα μου, που λέει και ο Νίκελ.


----------



## Zbeebz (Oct 27, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Δεν λέμε κάτι διαφορετικό.
> 
> 
> 
> Όχι συμψηφισμοί. Δεν είναι το ίδιο ο θάνατος του παιδιού σου με τις σφαλιάρες στην Κανέλλη. Και σαφώς δεν της αρνείται κανείς το δικαίωμα στο να θεωρεί μια τέτοια φάρσα κακόγουστη, χοντροκομμένη, άστοχη και προσβλητική, αλλά η προσωπική της θέαση δεν μπορεί να είναι καθολικό κριτήριο.


Hellegennes, φοβάμαι ότι άλλα διαβάζεις κι άλλα καταλαβαίνεις... Η λέξη-κλειδί και στο μήνυμα του nickel (φανερά) και στο δικό μου (συγκαλυμμένα) είναι η χυδαιότητα. 
Επίσης απορώ πού είδες τον συμψηφισμό. Στην πρώτη παράγραφο μιλάω για "ατυχίες της ζωής", στη δεύτερη για μια ποινικά κολάσιμη πράξη και τη συνέχειά της. Ο κοινός παράγοντας είναι η χυδαία αντιμετώπιση.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 27, 2012)

Διακινδυνεύοντας για μια ακόμα φορά να δυσαρεστήσω πολλούς, θα προσπαθήσω να εκφράσω τον προβληματισμό μου με όσο το δυνατόν μεγαλύτερη σαφήνεια.
Κατά τη γνώμη μου το πράγμα έχει δύο όψεις, όπως κάθε νόμισμα. In principle και in detail.
In principle, ως γενική αρχή δηλαδή, είμαι -όπως και όλοι εδώ μέσα, υποθέτω- κάθετα και απερίφραστα αντίθετη σε οτιδήποτε βρομάει βία, τραμπουκισμό, θρασυδειλία (και ειδικά επιθετικότητα εναντίον του πιο αδύνατου και ανυπεράσπιστου), κανιβαλισμό της προσωπικότητας κάποιου (του οποιουδήποτε). Γι' αυτό το λόγο ήμουν πάντα κατηγορηματικά εναντίον των γιαουρτωμάτων, των ξυλοδαρμών και των προπηλακισμών που γίνονταν μέχρι πριν από λίγο καιρό από έναν όχλο με αντίπαλο ένα -κατά κανόνα- και ανυπεράσπιστο -κατά τεκμήριο- άτομο. Οποιουδήποτε πολιτικού χώρου και όσο χεσμένη κι αν είχε τη φωλιά του. Τα λαϊκά δικαστήρια ανέκαθεν με ανατρίχιαζαν, δεδομένου ότι στην πλειοψηφία τους απαρτίζονταν από τρικοτέζες, τα δε δήθεν impromptu, του δρόμου και εν θερμώ, ακόμα περισσότερο.
Το επίπεδο της σάτιρας στην εποχή μας είναι από μέτριο έως πάρα πολύ κακό, όχι τόσο γιατί στερείται το απαραίτητο υπαινικτικό χιούμορ και μοιάζει περισσότερο με χοντροκομμένη και άτεχνη πλάκα -δεν θα επικαλεστώ _*κι εγώ *_τον Αριστοφάνη, έχει γίνει ντονέρ ο δυστυχής στον τάφο του- όσο γιατί υποθάλπει τεχνηέντως την ψυχολογία του όχλου, δίνει άλλοθι, κλείνει πονηρά και λαϊκίστικα το ματάκι, μαζεύει δημοφιλία χαϊδεύοντας τα πιο ταπεινά ένστικτα του κοσμάκη. Που ταλαιπωρημένος και τσακισμένος απ' όσα τον βαράνε καθημερινά από παντού παραδέρνει σαν ζαλισμένο κοτόπουλο. Και τη στιγμή της ανα-ψυχής του, κάποιοι του σερβίρουν έτοιμο στο πιάτο το εξιλαστήριο θύμα: αποδιοπομπαίος τράγος αλά κρεμ με σος από λαμογιά και οσμή σκανδάλου. Κι όποιον πάρει ο Χάρος.
Η κυρία Κανέλλη δεν μου είναι συμπαθής. Ούτε ως προσωπικότητα ούτε ως πολιτική πορεία. Αυτό όμως δ*εν σημαίνει ότι αναγνωρίζω στο κάθε κασιδιάρικο το δικαίωμα να σηκώνει χέρι πάνω της.* Κανείς δεν έχει δικαίωμα να σηκώνει χέρι σε κανέναν. Ούτε ιδιωτικά ούτε δημόσια. Εδώ δεν υπάρχουν λεπτές αποχρώσεις, δεν υπάρχουν εξαιρέσεις, δεν υπάρχουν ναι μεν αλλά. Απαγορεύεται! Τελεία και παύλα.
Και τώρα μπαίνει η δυσπιστία...
Η κυρία Κανέλλη μάς έχει δώσει, και φροντίζει πάντα να μας συντηρεί, την εικόνα της άτεγκτης, της τσαμπουκαλούς, αυτής που δεν κωλώνει, ρε παιδί μου, τα γράφει όλα εκεί που δεν πιάνει το μελάνι και βροντοφωνάζει το δίκιο. Κάτι κουτσαβάκια τα τρώει για πρωινό, κάτι πολιτικάντηδες τους μασάει και τους φτύνει κουρέλια, να κάτι φραντζόλες πάνω στο έδρανο της Βουλής, να το τσιγαράκι το αναμμένο στα τηλεοπτικά πάνελ, να οι αγριοφωνάρες σε όποιον της πάει κόντρα, να οι παλικαρίσιες εθνοπατριωτικές κορόνες με ολίγη από συνωμοσιολογία στα ξένα κανάλια --με άλλα λόγια, πιο αντράκι από κάτι χλεχλέδες που θέλουν να λέγονται άντρες.
Και μετά ήρθε το χαστούκι... Και ο μάγκας έγινε έξαφνα μια εύθραυστη κυρία που δεν τολμά ούτε να ασκήσει το στοιχειώδες_ δικαίωμα_ που έχει ως πολίτισσα ή τη στοιχειώδη _υποχρέωση_ που έχει ως πολιτικό πρόσωπο: να τραβήξει μια βαρβάτη μήνυση στον σιχαμερό χρυσαυγίτη, όπως επισήμανε και ο Κώστας.
Και όταν βρίσκεται ξαφνικά αντιμέτωπη με την αισχρή, ηλίθια, ανόητη, απαράδεκτη ταχαμουδήθεν πλακίτσα των απερίσκεπτων, επιπόλαιων, σαχλών ταχαμουδήθεν σατιρικών κωμικών, καταρρέει ( ; ) αποχωρεί στο διάλειμμα (!) και επανέρχεται κλαίουσα επί δεκάλεπτο+ on air για να... Τι; Να παραπονεθεί για την ταραχή που πήρε; Να βγάλει άλλον έναν δεκάρικο; Να δώσει άλλο ένα σόου από εκείνα που της έχουν γίνει πλέον μανιέρα, επειδή έχει αντιληφθεί ότι το προϊόν της -δίκαιο και σωστό στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος του- γίνεται πιο ευπώλητο όταν συνοδεύεται από θέαμα;
Και πού πήγε ο τσαμπουκάς; Γιατί δεν περίμενε να περάσουν τα δάκρυα της ταραχής πριν ξαναμπεί στο στούντιο και κατακεραυνώσει θεούς και δαίμονες; Και γιατί παραιτήθηκε από αυτό το Παναθηναϊκοτέτοιο (που σκασίλα μου, γάβρος είμαι, για το σημειολογικόν του πράγματος μιλάω); Για να τιμωρήσει τον Αλαφούζο; Επειδή;
Κατά τη γνώμη μου, μετά από την περιπέτειά της, η κυρία Κανέλλη όφειλε να παρουσιάσει ψύχραιμο και επεξεργασμένο λόγο. Τότε θα γινόταν και πιο πειστική και πολύ πιο συμπαθής. Χωρίς σόου. Όχι επειδή είναι κακό να κλαίει ένας άνθρωπος. Κάθε άλλο. Όχι έτσι όμως. Σχεδόν λυπήθηκα την κυρία που της έπαιρνε συνέντευξη... 
Και τώρα, τι; Θα αποφασίσει να μηνύσει κανέναν για ψυχική οδύνη και ανήκεστο βλάβη και δεν ξέρω πώς αλλιώς τα λένε οι νομικοί; Θα αποφασίσει να κάνει κάτι ουσιαστικότερο από το να κοπανάει φραντζόλες πάνω στο βήμα, τη γροθιά στο τραπέζι (του πάνελ) και το κεφάλι της στον τοίχο (μεταφορικά); Αν ναι, *θα είμαι πέρα για πέρα μαζί της, έμπρακτα, γιατί τότε όλα θα έχουν νόημα*. Αν όχι, θα γίνομαι όλο και πιο δύσπιστη στα on air δάκρυα και την on air ταραχή της.
Ιδού στάδιον δόξης λαμπρόν για την κυρία Κανέλλη: να είναι η πρώτη που θα κηρύξει ανένδοτο κατά του ναζισμού, πρώτα μέσα στο Κοινοβούλιο και κατόπιν όπου φτάνει η δύναμή της. Έμπρακτα.


----------



## anef (Oct 27, 2012)

Costas said:


> Με προβλημάτισε η μη μήνυση στον Κασιδιάρη.



Εμένα πάλι, ομολογώ, με προβληματίζει η δυσπιστία απέναντι στο θύμα (βρίσκω αναλογίες με τη δυσπιστία των αστυνομικών ή των δικαστών απέναντι στη γυναίκα που έχει βιαστεί, ή απέναντι στο μετανάστη ο οποίος συλλαμβάνεται ο ίδιος αντί να διωχθούν οι δράστες της επίθεσης). Απλώς επειδή εδώ έχουμε να κάνουμε με «φραγκάτη» και σταρ (άλλο ένα στίγμα, όταν πρόκειται για άτομο που υποστηρίζει το ΚΚΕ, ε; ) μπορούμε να κανιβαλίσουμε ανετότερα. Ένα άρρητο «καλά της έκανε» εντέλει, απλώς πιο politically correct.

Με προβληματίζει επίσης ο τόσος καημός για τη μη μήνυση. Πολιτικά, _στη συγκεκριμένη συγκυρία_ (όχι γενικά), μια μήνυση θα ήταν βούτυρο στο ψωμί της Χρυσής Αυγής, όταν η ίδια καταθέτει 10 μηνύσεις το δευτερόλεπτο, έχει διαλέξει δηλαδή συνειδητά αυτό το πεδίο, όχι βέβαια γιατί περιμένει να δικαιωθεί σε κάτι, αλλά γιατί θέλει να εμφανιστεί θιγμένη από το σύστημα, κατατρεγμένη και κυνηγημένη από όλους (τώρα και από τους κομμουνιστάς). Νέα ευκαιρία για συνεντεύξεις του Κασιδιάρη, νέα «καλά της έκανε» από το φιλοθεάμον κοινό, επαναλήψεις και κόντρα επαναλήψεις του χαστουκιού, αναλύσεις επί αναλύσεων στα μεσημεριανάδικα. Δεν είναι αυτό το πεδίο δράσης των κομμουνιστών, σόρυ.


----------



## SBE (Oct 27, 2012)

Εμένα δε με απασχολέι η μήνυση, αλλά έχω παρόμοιους προβληματισμούς με την Μπέρνι σχετικά με το ότι η Κανέλλη προβάλλει συγκεκριμένο στυλ μαγκιά κι έτσι και φαίνεται απίστευτο το ότι το τραύμα από τον Κασιδιάρη ήταν τόσο μεγάλο που της άλλαξε το στυλ και όχι μόνο της το άλλαξε, αλλά το δείχνει κιόλας, προς ικανοποίηση του Κασιδιάρη.


----------



## anef (Oct 27, 2012)

SBE said:


> Εμένα δε με απασχολέι η μήνυση, αλλά έχω παρόμοιους προβληματισμούς με την Μπέρνι σχετικά με το ότι η Κανέλλη προβάλλει συγκεκριμένο στυλ μαγκιά κι έτσι και φαίνεται απίστευτο το ότι το τραύμα από τον Κασιδιάρη ήταν τόσο μεγάλο που της άλλαξε το στυλ και όχι μόνο της το άλλαξε, αλλά το δείχνει κιόλας, προς ικανοποίηση του Κασιδιάρη.



Κάτι σαν «οι άντρες δεν κλαίνε», ε; Αλλά σε γυναίκα. Που θέλει να δείχνει άντρας. Μμμ... Σεξισμός στο τετράγωνο, ίσως;


----------



## Palavra (Oct 27, 2012)

anef said:


> [...]μια μήνυση θα ήταν βούτυρο στο ψωμί της Χρυσής Αυγής, όταν η ίδια καταθέτει 10 μηνύσεις το δευτερόλεπτο[...]


Μια μικρή διόρθωση: η ΧΑ _*λέει*_ ότι θα καταθέσει 10 μηνύσεις το δευτερόλεπτο - προς το παρόν, δεν έχει καταθέσει ούτε μία. ψέματα, ξέχασα το Κόρπους Κρίστι και τον Τατσόπουλο. Άκυρο.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 27, 2012)

Επειδή έχω διαβάσει ένα σωρό τοποθετήσεις στο διαδίκτυο, ίσως επαναλαμβάνω ξαναειπωμένα πράγματα, συχωρέστε με. Υπάρχει κανείς που πιστεύει ότι το θέμα είναι πραγματικά η Κανέλλη και οι αντιδράσεις της; Ούτε της ίδιας το πρόβλημα είναι αυτό, κατά τη γνώμη μου. Το θέμα είναι, πως η βία αυτού του είδους (πείτε τη φασιστική, ναζιστική, όπως θέλετε) έγινε θέμα για να γελάμε κι όχι να θυμώνουμε ή να μας προκαλεί αποστροφή. 
Πάνω σ' αυτό, πάλι ο Σίλας:




(από το 3:07 και μετά)


----------



## Costas (Oct 27, 2012)

anef said:


> Εμένα πάλι, ομολογώ, με προβληματίζει η δυσπιστία απέναντι στο θύμα (βρίσκω αναλογίες με τη δυσπιστία των αστυνομικών ή των δικαστών απέναντι στη γυναίκα που έχει βιαστεί, ή απέναντι στο μετανάστη ο οποίος συλλαμβάνεται ο ίδιος αντί να διωχθούν οι δράστες της επίθεσης). Απλώς επειδή εδώ έχουμε να κάνουμε με «φραγκάτη» και σταρ (άλλο ένα στίγμα, όταν πρόκειται για άτομο που υποστηρίζει το ΚΚΕ, ε; ) μπορούμε να κανιβαλίσουμε ανετότερα. Ένα άρρητο «καλά της έκανε» εντέλει, απλώς πιο politically correct.


Εδώ κανίβαλος, εκεί κανίβαλος, που 'ναι ο κανίβαλος τελικά; Καθρεφτάκια έχουμε;


----------



## anef (Oct 27, 2012)

@ palavra: Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, έχει καταθέσει μήνυση και κατά της Κανέλλη και κατά του Αντένα για το συγκεκριμένο επεισόδιο. Έχω ακούσει και για άλλες μηνύσεις κατά καιρούς από τους εκπροσώπους της ΧΑ. Προφανώς δεν είμαι σε θέση να ξέρω αν όντως κατατέθηκαν. Ακόμα όμως κι αν δεν κατατέθηκαν, αυτό δεν αλλάζει σε κάτι την ουσία του ισχυρισμού μου. Εξάλλου το υπαινίχτηκα πριν: τη ΧΑ δεν την ενδιαφέρει η ίδια η δικαστική διαδικασία, αλλά αυτό που βγαίνει προς τα έξω. Σε περίπτωση μήνυσης της Κανέλλη, σημασία για τη ΧΑ δε θα είχε η ίδια η δικαστική απόφαση, αλλά ο εκ νέου διασυρμός και η στοχοποίηση της ίδιας ως κομμουνίστριας, ως γυναίκας που πρέπει να γυρίσει σπίτι της, ως «φραγκάτης» τηλεστάρ που είναι ένα με το σύστημα, και πάει λέγοντας.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 28, 2012)

Δεν συζητάμε τώρα τη στάση της ΧΑ - η ΧΑ είναι νεοναζιστική οργάνωση, αυτά που λες είναι αναμενόμενα. Το αυτόν και για τα χαστούκια, δεν θα συζητάμε τα αυτονόητα τώρα. 

Αυτό που εμένα δεν μου αρέσει είναι ότι μια βουλευτίνα που εκλέγεται με δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες θεωρεί ότι οι δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες μπορεί να είναι μεν το μέσο με το οποίο η ίδια εξασφαλίζει τα προς το ζην και έχει τη δυνατότητα να εκπροσωπεί τους ψηφοφόρους της, όμως δεν είναι το μέσο με το οποίο οφείλει να αντιμετωπίσει τους γκεμπελίσκους της ΧΑ. Και ποιο είναι; Εννοώ ποιο είναι σήμερα - όχι όταν εκπληρωθούν οι μεσσιανικές προσδοκίες του ΚΚΕ και αλλάξει παγκοσμίως το σύστημα. 

Γιατί το να λες ότι τη ΧΑ δεν την ενδιαφέρει η δικαστική διαδικασία αλλά η εικόνα που βγαίνει προς τα έξω _*και γι' αυτό*_ η Κανέλλη δεν υποβάλλει έγκληση, σημαίνει ότι *και *την Κανέλλη την ενδιαφέρει αποκλειστικά και μόνο η εικόνα που βγαίνει προς τα έξω, και όχι να πάει ο Κασιδιάρης φυλακή, όπως πρέπει. 

Λες δηλαδή χωρίς περιστροφές ότι μια γυναίκα που τη δέρνει ένας άντρας δεν υποβάλλει έγκληση επειδή την ενδιαφέρει πώς θα τη δει η κοινωνία (ως γυναίκα, ως κομμουνίστρια, ως φραγκάτη τηλεστάρ), την ενδιαφέρει δηλαδή η εικόνα της, όχι να εφαρμοστεί ο νόμος και η δικαιοσύνη.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 28, 2012)

Κι εγώ συμφωνώ σ' αυτό. Αν μασάει να του κάνει μήνυση η Κανέλλη, ποιος θα του κάνει; Η Κανέλλη έχει και την δύναμη και την αφορμή.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 28, 2012)

Απόλυτα σχετικό θέμα, κατά τη γνώμη μου: 
Για την άρση της ασυλίας των τριών βουλευτών της Χ.Α. τις προάλλες, ψήφισαν μόνο 220 βουλευτές, και οι 220 ψήφισαν ναι. Ποια κόμματα απείχαν από την ψηφοφορία, εκτός από τα αυτονόητα Χ.Α. και Καμμενο-Έλληνες;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 28, 2012)

Από όσο ξέρω, η ΧΑ ψήφισε υπέρ της παραπομπής (για να «καθαρίσουν» το όνομά τους). Βασικά ψήφισαν όλοι οι 220 παρόντες. Μάλλον ήταν πολλοί απόντες για διάφορους λόγους.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 28, 2012)

Δηλαδή, δεν επρόκειτο για αποχή από την ψηφοφορία; 80 βουλευτές απλώς απουσίαζαν, τυχαία;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 28, 2012)

Δεν υπήρχε επίσημη αποχή κανενός κόμματος. Τρέχα γύρευε γιατί απείχε ο καθένας. Πρέπει να δούμε τα πρακτικά για να κάνουμε υποθέσεις.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 28, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Δηλαδή, δεν επρόκειτο για αποχή από την ψηφοφορία; 80 βουλευτές απλώς απουσίαζαν, τυχαία;



Εδώ τις περισσότερες μέρες 80 βουλευτές είναι οι παρόντες· τι σε παραξενεύει;


----------



## bernardina (Oct 28, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Εδώ τις περισσότερες μέρες 80 βουλευτές είναι οι παρόντες· τι σε παραξενεύει;



Το ότι δεν ήταν σαν τις περισσότερες μέρες;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 28, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Το ότι δεν ήταν σαν τις περισσότερες μέρες;


Μα ήταν τελειωμένη ιστορία εκ των προτέρων. Η επιτροπή δεοντολογίας είχε εισηγηθεί την παραπομπή (εκεί απείχε η ΧΑ), τα κόμματα είχαν δώσει τη γραμμή, η ΧΑ δήλωσε στην Ολομέλεια ότι οι βουλευτές της θέλουν να δικαστούν για να φανεί ότι άδικα κατηγορούνται {μόνο εγώ σκέφτομαι τα επαναλαμβανόμενα σόου και ανατριχιάζω;}

Η συνεδρίαση ήταν η ΝΕ της Ολομέλειας (23/10.2012) Α' μέρος (δείτε το σχετικό βίντεο στον σύνδεσμο του ιστότοπου της Βουλής). Τα γραπτά πρακτικά δεν έχουν αναρτηθεί ακόμη, από όσο κατάλαβα.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 28, 2012)

anef said:


> Εμένα πάλι, ομολογώ, με προβληματίζει η δυσπιστία απέναντι στο θύμα (βρίσκω αναλογίες με τη δυσπιστία των αστυνομικών ή των δικαστών απέναντι στη γυναίκα που έχει βιαστεί, ή απέναντι στο μετανάστη ο οποίος συλλαμβάνεται ο ίδιος αντί να διωχθούν οι δράστες της επίθεσης). Απλώς επειδή εδώ έχουμε να κάνουμε με «φραγκάτη» και σταρ (άλλο ένα στίγμα, όταν πρόκειται για άτομο που υποστηρίζει το ΚΚΕ, ε; ) μπορούμε να κανιβαλίσουμε ανετότερα. Ένα άρρητο «καλά της έκανε» εντέλει, απλώς πιο politically correct.



Από το σημείο της δυσπιστίας μέχρι το _καλά της έκανε_, ρητό, υπόρρητο ή άρρητο, δεν μεσολαβεί απλώς άβυσσος, μεσολαβεί το χάος του διαστήματος. Και όποιος διαβάσει με -όχι και ιδιαίτερη- προσοχή τα σχόλια των δύσπιστων, θα διαπιστώσει ότι αυτή η άρρητη και politically correct χαιρεκακία βρίσκεται μόνο στη φαντασία σου. Και δημιουργεί εκ του μη όντος εντυπώσεις. Και συκοφαντεί.
Είπαμε, δύσπιστοι. Όχι κακόπιστοι. Υπάρχει τεράστια διαφορά.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 28, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μα ήταν τελειωμένη ιστορία εκ των προτέρων. Η επιτροπή δεοντολογίας είχε εισηγηθεί την παραπομπή (εκεί απείχε η ΧΑ), τα κόμματα είχαν δώσει τη γραμμή, η ΧΑ δήλωσε στην Ολομέλεια ότι οι βουλευτές της θέλουν να δικαστούν για να φανεί ότι άδικα κατηγορούνται {μόνο εγώ σκέφτομαι τα επαναλαμβανόμενα σόου και ανατριχιάζω;}



Νομίζω πάντως ότι η παράμετρος σόου δεν είναι το θέμα. Το θέμα είναι να εφαρμοστεί ο νόμος - ποσώς θα έπρεπε να μας ενδιαφέρει αν ο τάδε ή ο δείνα θα παίξουν τη Μάρθα Βούρτση στις κάμερες. Εδώ ο Κουρής βγήκε και είπε ότι τον κυνηγάνε επειδή τον ζουλεύουνε που είναι αδέκαστος δημοσιογράφος - τον πίστεψε κανείς; Και παραπέρα: θα έπρεπε να μας ενδιαφέρει αν τον πίστεψε κανείς;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 28, 2012)

Δεν εννοώ αυτό το σόου. Εννοώ ότι όλο και κάποια δικάσιμος θα συμπέσει με κάποια απεργία, κάποια προηγούμενη δίκη στο πινάκιο θα τραβήξει πολύ και θα φτάσουμε στο όριο που κατεβαίνει ο δικαστής από την έδρα, όλο και κάποιος μάρτυρας θα λείπει, να τις οι δηλώσεις «για το δίκιο που δεν μπορεί να βρει ένας Έλληνας σε αυτό το σάπιο σύστημα».

Το καλύτερο (και πιο άπιαστο, σήμερα) όπλο του συστήματος είναι να γίνει πρώτα πρώτα σύστημα. Ορθολογικού και ευνομούμενου κράτους. Η επανάσταση ας έρθει αργότερα.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 28, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το καλύτερο (και πιο άπιαστο, σήμερα) όπλο του συστήματος είναι να γίνει πρώτα πρώτα σύστημα. Ορθολογικού και ευνομούμενου κράτους. Η επανάσταση ας έρθει αργότερα.


Ακριβώς!


----------



## anef (Oct 28, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Δεν συζητάμε τώρα τη στάση της ΧΑ - η ΧΑ είναι νεοναζιστική οργάνωση, αυτά που λες είναι αναμενόμενα. Το αυτόν και για τα χαστούκια, δεν θα συζητάμε τα αυτονόητα τώρα.



Αυτή τη στάση τη βρίσκω τελείως λάθος, palavra. Τη ΧΑ και τη στάση της (όπως και τον Αλαφούζο και το χαβουζοκάναλό του, για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε) πρέπει να την αναλύουμε εξονυχιστικά, να καταλαβαίνουμε τι κάνει και γιατί, να προβλέπουμε ποια θα είναι τα επόμενα βήματά της. Δεν αρκεί η γενική και αόριστη καταδίκη, επειδή η ΧΑ είναι κακό πράμα. Αντί γι' αυτό, έχουμε αναλύσεις επί αναλύσεων για το τι έκανε το θύμα της επίθεσης στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση. 



Palavra said:


> Αυτό που εμένα δεν μου αρέσει είναι ότι μια βουλευτίνα που εκλέγεται με δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες θεωρεί ότι οι δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες μπορεί να είναι μεν το μέσο με το οποίο η ίδια εξασφαλίζει τα προς το ζην και έχει τη δυνατότητα να εκπροσωπεί τους ψηφοφόρους της, όμως δεν είναι το μέσο με το οποίο οφείλει να αντιμετωπίσει τους γκεμπελίσκους της ΧΑ. Και ποιο είναι; Εννοώ ποιο είναι σήμερα - όχι όταν εκπληρωθούν οι μεσσιανικές προσδοκίες του ΚΚΕ και αλλάξει παγκοσμίως το σύστημα.



Γιατί, έχεις δει να χρησιμοποιεί κάποιο μη δημοκρατικό μέσο για να αντιμετωπίσει τη ΧΑ; Το ότι δεν κατέθεσε μήνυση ισοδυναμεί με την άποψη ότι «οι δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες ...δεν είναι το μέσο με το οποίο οφείλει να αντιμετωπίσει» τη ΧΑ; Το μέσο με το οποίο το ΚΚΕ έχει επιλέξει να αντιμετωπίσει τη ΧΑ είναι δημοκρατικό, δημοκρατικότατο. Λέγεται εργατικό και λαϊκό κίνημα και περιλαμβάνει συλλογικές δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες, διαδικασίες αφύπνισης και σκέψης, διαδικασίες αγώνα. Σε διαβεβαιώ ότι πρόκειται για έναν πολύ δύσκολο και επίπονο δρόμο για την επιβίωση των εργατών και των εργαζόμενων στο εδώ και στο τώρα, και για την ανάσχεση του φασισμού ακριβώς στα στρώματα που πλήττονται περισσότερο από την κρίση. Έχεις παρακολουθήσει από κοντά κανέναν τέτοιο αγώνα; Έχεις δει τις επιθέσεις, τους εξευτελισμούς, τις απειλές που δέχονται όλοι αυτοί που αγωνίζονται; Εγώ έχω παρακολουθήσει κι έχω τρομάξει. Μαζεύω κουράγιο για να κάνω ακόμα και το πιο μικρό βήμα. Από την άλλη, το να χτυπιέμαι σαν χταπόδι στα φόρουμ και στα μπλογκ για το πόσο αντιφασίστρια είμαι, και να πιστεύω πως έτσι θα ξορκιστεί ο φασισμός, αν χτυπιόμαστε πολλοί μαζί απ' την καρέκλα μας, _αυτό _για μένα είναι μεσσιανισμός με μια έννοια. Είναι εναπόθεση της ελπίδας σε κάτι πέρα από το υλικό εδώ και τώρα, πέρα από το πεδίο όπου πραγματικά δίνεται η μάχη και γίνεται η σφαγή.



Palavra said:


> Γιατί το να λες ότι τη ΧΑ δεν την ενδιαφέρει η δικαστική διαδικασία αλλά η εικόνα που βγαίνει προς τα έξω _*και γι' αυτό*_ η Κανέλλη δεν υποβάλλει έγκληση, σημαίνει ότι *και *την Κανέλλη την ενδιαφέρει αποκλειστικά και μόνο η εικόνα που βγαίνει προς τα έξω, και όχι να πάει ο Κασιδιάρης φυλακή, όπως πρέπει.
> 
> Λες δηλαδή χωρίς περιστροφές ότι μια γυναίκα που τη δέρνει ένας άντρας δεν υποβάλλει έγκληση επειδή την ενδιαφέρει πώς θα τη δει η κοινωνία (ως γυναίκα, ως κομμουνίστρια, ως φραγκάτη τηλεστάρ), την ενδιαφέρει δηλαδή η εικόνα της, όχι να εφαρμοστεί ο νόμος και η δικαιοσύνη.



Δεν ξέρω γιατί η Κανέλλη αποφάσισε να μην κινηθεί κατά του Κασιδιάρη. Ξέρω ότι αν τα κίνητρά της ήταν πολιτικά, συμφωνώ με τη στάση της. Αν απ' αυτά που είπα κατάλαβες ότι μιλάω για την «εικόνα» της Κανέλλη κατάλαβες λάθος. Μου είναι εντελώς αδιάφορη η εικόνα της ίδιας ως προσώπου. Είπα ότι για πολύ συγκεκριμένους λόγους μια τέτοια κίνηση θα ήταν βούτυρο στο ψωμί της ΧΑ. Ο νόμος και η δικαιοσύνη δε, εφαρμόζονται καθημερινά, δεν περιμένουν σωτηρία απ' την Κανέλλη. Η σφαγή που γίνεται γύρω μας με νόμους γίνεται, η ΧΑ νομίμως έφτασε στη βουλή, οι μετανάστες με _φασιστικούς _νόμους μαζεύονται σε στρατόπεδα. Όλα αυτά δεν γίνονται λόγω ανομίας ή μη εφαρμογής των νόμων, γίνονται ακριβώς _μέσω _της επιβολής νόμων.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 28, 2012)

anef said:


> Η σφαγή που γίνεται γύρω μας με νόμους γίνεται, η ΧΑ νομίμως έφτασε στη βουλή, οι μετανάστες με _φασιστικούς _νόμους μαζεύονται σε στρατόπεδα. Όλα αυτά δεν γίνονται λόγω ανομίας ή μη εφαρμογής των νόμων, γίνονται ακριβώς _μέσω _της επιβολής νόμων.



Τι θα πει αυτό; Επειδή το νομικό σύστημα δεν είναι τέλειο δεν αξίζει να το χρησιμοποιούμε; Θα αφήσουμε έξω π.χ. έναν δολοφόνο επειδή υπάρχει ο Χ ή ο Ψ νόμος που επιτρέπει ή επιβάλλει κάτι κακό;


----------



## bernardina (Oct 28, 2012)

Και τώρα στη θέση της Λιάνας Κανέλλη βάλτε κατ' επιλογήν: Μαρία Γιαννακάκη, Ντόρα Μπακογιάννη, Όλγα Κεφαλογιάννη, Μαρία Κόλλια Τσαρουχά, Θεανώ Φωτίου...

Προσοχή, προσοχή.
Καλούνται όσοι και όσες συμμετέχουν σε κοινωνικούς αγώνες, σε σωματεία, δημοτικές κινήσεις, πρωτοβουλίες πολιτών κ.α., και δεν χτυπιούνται μόνο μέσα στα Φόρουμ και τα μπλογκ, να πάψουν να κρύβουν μετριοφρόνως τις πολιτικοκοινωνικές περγαμηνές τους και να τις καταθέσουν πάραυτα για να μετρήσουμε ποιος απ' όλους την έχει μακρύτερη. Την αριστεροσύνη.


----------



## nickel (Oct 28, 2012)

ΟΚ, κοιτάξτε τον τίτλο, συλλογιστείτε και συνεχίστε.


----------



## anef (Oct 28, 2012)

nickel said:


> ΟΚ, κοιτάξτε τον τίτλο, συλλογιστείτε και συνεχίστε.



Γεια σου βρε nickel με τους τίτλους σου! Εγώ, κάθισα και σκέφτηκααααα και είδα ότι μ' αγαπάς ... :) 
Για την ενωμένη Ελλάδα, ρε γαμώτο: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cnE7FrqSdQ


----------



## nickel (Oct 28, 2012)

Μπράβο, βρε άνεφ, γιατί ο Daeman δεν προλαβαίνει πια να μας βάζει βιντεάκια.


----------



## Costas (Oct 28, 2012)

Tu quoque opadus theoriae duorum acrorum, Nicki mi?


----------



## nickel (Oct 28, 2012)

Δυο χωριά πλαϊνά, κοντοχωριανοί που λένε. Όχι άκρα, όχι.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 28, 2012)

anef said:


> Αυτή τη στάση τη βρίσκω τελείως λάθος, palavra.Τη ΧΑ και τη στάση της (όπως και τον Αλαφούζο και το χαβουζοκάναλό του, για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε) πρέπει να την αναλύουμε εξονυχιστικά, να καταλαβαίνουμε τι κάνει και γιατί, να προβλέπουμε ποια θα είναι τα επόμενα βήματά της. Δεν αρκεί η γενική και αόριστη καταδίκη, επειδή η ΧΑ είναι κακό πράμα. Αντί γι' αυτό, έχουμε αναλύσεις επί αναλύσεων για το τι έκανε το θύμα της επίθεσης στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση.


Αυτό που λες είναι άδικο. Αρκεί να ρίξεις μια ματιά εδώ μέσα, και θα δεις ότι τηρείται ακριβώς η αντίθετη στάση. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για πολλές άλλες γειτονιές του διαδικτύου.




anef said:


> Γιατί, έχεις δει να χρησιμοποιεί κάποιο μη δημοκρατικό μέσο για να αντιμετωπίσει τη ΧΑ; Το ότι δεν κατέθεσε μήνυση ισοδυναμεί με την άποψη ότι «οι δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες ...δεν είναι το μέσο με το οποίο οφείλει να αντιμετωπίσει» τη ΧΑ; Το μέσο με το οποίο το ΚΚΕ έχει επιλέξει να αντιμετωπίσει τη ΧΑ είναι δημοκρατικό, δημοκρατικότατο. Λέγεται εργατικό και λαϊκό κίνημα και περιλαμβάνει συλλογικές δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες, διαδικασίες αφύπνισης και σκέψης, διαδικασίες αγώνα.


Εντωμεταξύ, μέχρι να ολοκληρωθούν οι διαδικασίες αγώνα, μια γυναίκα που θα μπορούσε να χώσει τον Κασιδιάρη στη φυλακή για να μη βλάψει άλλες γυναίκες (μετανάστες, ομοφυλόφιλους κλπ), περιορίζεται στο να ασχολείται με τη Συντέλεια, και να παραιτείται από την Παναθηναϊκή Συμμαχία (φοβερό βήμα υπέρ του λαϊκού αγώνα!)

Και ακόμα παραπέρα: μια γυναίκα που είναι *υποχρέωσή* της να φροντίσει να χώσει τον Κασιδιάρη μέσα, περιμένει το 4% που πήρε στις εκλογές το κόμμα της να γίνει 50% και να έρθει στην εξουσία, ή ακόμα καλύτερα να έρθει η λαϊκή επανάσταση και να ανατραπεί το σύστημα, ενώ ο Κασιδιάρης εντωμεταξύ μπορεί ανενόχλητος να δέρνει άλλες γυναίκες (μετανάστες, ομοφυλόφιλους κλπ.) Ε, ως γυναίκα μια προστασία τη νιώθω, δεν μπορώ να πω.


----------

